

A call for industry-wide pixel-doubling - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/A-call-for-industry-wide-pixel-doubling.aspx

======
iwwr
It's strange that you can get a nearly double-width monitor, but still 1050
pixels high. Why aren't monitors getting larger in proportion to an aspect
ratio?

~~~
Zaak
Economy of scale for hdtv displays.

